# The AA -vs- RAC, which one is best ?



## GreatDane (24 Oct 2006)

Hi

Im looking into getting either the AA or RAC for a friend's car at the moment - their motor insurance does not offer a breakdown assistance deal within the policy.

Just wondering what peoples views are on which is the best buy ?

- Click *Here *for The AA



> *Roadside Rescue: **€120 pa or **€10.00 per month by d/d *
> 
> *Note: If you choose to pay monthly, an administration charge of €10 applies. This charge is waived in year one.
> 
> ...


 



- Click *Here *for The RAC



> *RAC Ireland Cover gives you the reassurance of RAC breakdown cover in the Republic of Ireland and the UK. *
> Choose from one of the following levels of cover that best suits your needs.
> 
> 
> ...


 



I found some out of date posts on the AA ( HERE ) but felt a seperate thraed was required to discuss the good & bad on both services.

Needless to say, the fact that both companies charge significantly more to Irish Customers, than to UK Customers, is a complete pain. 

Anyone got any methods of getting discounts from either one ?  ... the only one I've spotted is 1,000 pigsback points for signing up with the AA.

Thanks

G>


----------



## Pteam (24 Oct 2006)

If you are in Dublin it does not matter which one .If outside Dublin the AA they have more vans on the road and better contracts with private garages.


----------



## GreatDane (26 Oct 2006)

Hi Pteam

I didn't know that, thanks.   I guess that would suggest anyone traveling outside of Dublin should keep the AA in mind, as their preference.

Thanks

G>


----------

